# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Tσουβάλι τροφής για καναρίνια

## δημητρα

καλημερα σε ολους, θα ηθελα να παρω ενα τσουβαλι τροφη για τα καναρινια μου, μιας κ κιλο κιλο πια δεν με συμφερει. εχω καποιες μαρκες στο μυαλο μου, αλλα θα ηθελα την δικη σας καθοδηγηση καλυτερα.
τα καναρινια που εχω ειναι γκλοστερ κ κοινα.

----------


## jk21

εδω θα βρεις ολες τις μαρκες και τη συσταση τους 
*Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια*


η δικια μου θεση , αν και ειναι εκει εκφρασμενη αναλυτικοτατα αν διαβασεις ολο το θεμα ,ειναι η εξης :

μιγμα 1000% *χωρις ρουπσεν - rape seed-ελαιοκραμβη  
*μιγμα 1000% *χωρις μπισκοτο*
μιγμα 999% *χωρις pellets* οπως και να τα ονομαζει η καθε εταιρια για να πουλα φυκια για μεταξωτες κορδελες κατα την υποκειμενικη μου γνωμη 
μιγμα που ειτε πρεπει *ειτε να εχει ειτε να του προστεθει  περιλλα* ωστε η τελικη ποσοτητα να ειναι απο 7-10 % 

μιγμα που  θα εχει ενα χρονο μεχρι την ημερομηνια ληξης που αναγραφεται πανω στο τσουβαλι

πιο κοντινα σε αυτο που λεω ειναι τα slaats canary style (ειχε ελλειψη μεχρι προσφατα απο οτι ξερω  ο εισαγωγεας ) και manitoba t3 platino .εχω παρει στα χερια μου μονο το πρωτο για να διαπιστωσω οτι πραγματι η περιλλα βρισκεται σε πυκνοτητα .δεν ξερω για το δευτερο 

υπαρχουν και αλλα μιγματα χωρις περιλλα , που μπορει να προστεθει μετα επιπλεον σε αυτα  , και ειμαι διαθεσιμος σε οποια απορια για την ποσοτητα που χρειαζεται ωστε να γινει το μιγμα οπως θα ηθελα 

απαραιτητα μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο αθροιστικα στο μιγμα οι σποροι περιλλα ,καναβουρι ,λιναρι  σε σχεση με νιζερ και καρθαμο για να υπερισχυουν τα ω3 λιπαρα οξεα εναντι των ω6 .οσα εχουν μικροτερο το αθροισμα των αρχικων που ανεφερα αλλα εχουν και ρουπσεν ειναι οκ με τον λογο ω3/ω6 γιατι το ρουπσεν εχει αρκετα ω3 αλλα για μενα υπαρχει κωλλημα λογω οτι εχει ακομα περισσοτερο  ( η μη μεταλλαγμενη ποικιλια του ) ερουκικο οξυ που ειναι επικινδυνο για την υγεια των πουλιων και κυριως την λειτουργια του συκωτιου

----------


## mitsman

Manitoba T3 platinum.........

----------


## δημητρα

κυριε δημητρη απο οτι εχω διαβασει εχω σχηματισει αποψη οτι το ρουσπεν δεν χρειαζεται τοσο στην διατροφη τους κ οτι τον βαζουν λογο οτι ειναι φθηνος σπορος, αλλοι λενε κανει καλο στα κανρινια φωνης, τι να πω. εγω αποψη μου ειναι οτι δεν χρειαζεται 1000 φορες περιλλα παρα ρουσπεν, εγω παιρνω περιλλα και κια χυμα κ τους δινω. τωρα για τα μπισκοτακια κ τα παρεμφερει η αποψη μου παλι συμφωνει με την δικια σας ειναι αχρειαστα. τα δικα μου δεν τα τρωνε κ μαλλων καλυτερα. 

φιλε δημητρη απο την ομορφη ναξο, μηπως μπορεις να μου πεις ποσο κανει η μανιτομπα. ρωταω γιατι αμα παω στα πετ εδω θα μου πουν καμια τιμη να τρελαθω.

----------


## jk21

θα βρεις αν ψαξεις σε e shop του διαδικτυου το τσουβαλι γυρω στα 45 το 25κιλο .εχω ακουσει και για χαμηλοτερα αλλα αν καποιος παιρνει ποσοτητα 

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΔΕΣ ειμαστε και οι δυο .το κυριε αν και δασκαλος σε επαλ ,δεν το παω ουτε και εκει  :bye:

----------


## δημητρα

δημητρη jk21 μιας και δεν θες το κυριε. βρηκα την τροφη που μου ειπε ο μιτσμαν και εσεις, την βρηκα 35 ευρο αλλα ελεγε μανιτομπα τ3 ελλας, νομιζω λεμε την ιδια λογο οτι γραφει πως εχει 7% περιλλα. καθολου ρουσπεν κ μπισκοτο.

----------


## ninos

και εγω την ΜΑΝΙΤΟΒΑ Τ3 αγοράζω σε 5kg τσουβαλάκι. Η platino που έχει μέσα και περίλλα βγαίνει μόνο σε 25kg κ είναι τεράστια ποσότητα για τα πουλάκια που έχω, άρα και παίρνω την απλή και προσθέτω μετά μόνος μου 7% περίλλα.  Εαν δεν κάνω λάθος η απλή έχει περίπου 13 ευρώ.

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ σιγουρεψε οτι ειναι η platino .οχι η σκετη Τ3 .η σκετη και να γραφει καμμια διαφημηση οτι εχει σου λεω 1000% οτι δεν εχει περιλλα .και 25κιλο να ειναι δεν σε συμφερει να παρει 2 κιλα περιλλα να βαλεις μεσα αφου ειναι αλλα 16 ευρω στην καλυτερη περιπτωση

----------


## panos70

Δημητρα ποσα πουλακια εχεις και θελεις να παρεις τσουβαλι

----------


## δημητρα

> Δημητρα ποσα πουλακια εχεις και θελεις να παρεις τσουβαλι


εχω 40 καναρινια περιπου κ περισσοτερα παπαγαλακια, στα παπαγαλακια περνω απο την αρχη τσουβαλι, αλλα στα καναρινια θεωρω οτι τωρα πρεπει να παρω.δεν βγαινει με κιλο-κιλο. 

δημητρη jk21 νομιζω οτι ειναι η πλατινο γιατι λεει οτι εχει 7% περιλλα μεσα. η συσταση ειναι 
Τροφή για καναρίνια με 7% περιλλα* Κεχρί - νίζερ - περίλλα - βρώμη - λινάρι – κανναβούρι
 Κωδ (5951)   Σακκί 25Κg       
*

----------


## jk21

το εψαξα λιγο διαδικτυακα και μαλλον καταλαβα οτι την βρηκες σε ιστοσελιδα κυπριακη ... μαλλον θα εχεις αρκετα μεταφορικα .τωρα γιατι εκει κανει τοσο και εδω αλλα 10 ευρω .... γιατι απλα εδω οτι μας πλασσαρουν το δεχομαστε και τρεχουμε στα φορουμ να τους διαφημησουμε κιολας .παραπονιομαστε μαλιστα γιατι οι παραξενοι διαχειριστες δεν μας αφηνουν ....

αν παντως κανω λαθος και δεν ειναι ετσι (ειναι ελλαδικη η πηγη τελικα ) ναι μπορεις να το παρεις .ειναι platino .ομως ο κωδικος με κανει σιγουρο για αυτο που σου λεω

----------


## δημητρα

ναι ειναι απο κυπρο εχω συγγενη εκει κ μπορει να μου την φερει, οταν θα ερθει, αλλα βρηκα και μια της βερσε λαγκα εδω και μπορω να την παρω αμεσα,αλλα δεν θελω γιατι εχει μπισκοτο μεσα κ δεν εχει περιλλα.

----------


## jk21

και εχει και μπολικο ρουπσεν .... (rape seed ) 

οκ αν μπορουν να σου την φερουν μια χαρα ειναι !

----------

